

Vista/XP users in EU to get browser ballot via Windows Update - lunchbox
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/07/eu-vista-xp-users-will-also-get-to-vote-ie-off-the-island.ars

======
mhansen
Wow. This sounds great - much better than I'd expected! Pushing other browsers
not only to Windows 7, but to XP and Vista? Brilliant!

